# New Nilfisk 10m PW Hose



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

Ordered my new Nilfisk replacement rubber hose last week. Came home today and this was waiting for me.

- High quality 
- Very flexible
- 10m length
- Excellent customer service.

Paid £38 inc delivery and much better than the 7m Nilfisk extension hose from Machine Mart

Brought from - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/qwashers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That looks better that a plastic one on my E130 but I don't mind it and its 8 meters but saying that 10 meters would be very nice


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks pukka quality, let us know what the fits like :thumb:

@ Ross - 13metres here, size matters


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> looks pukka quality, let us know what the fits like :thumb:
> 
> @ Ross - 13metres here, size matters


Ha your just jealous


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

The fit is perfect - same as the original Nilfisk.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vinesh said:


> Ordered my new Nilfisk replacement rubber hose last week. Came home today and this was waiting for me.
> 
> - High quality
> - Very flexible
> ...


Funny you should post this up as I have had a similar auction saved in My eBay for the past few days and was ready to order, having seen your hose now I think it's a no brainer.........:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> looks pukka quality, let us know what the fits like :thumb:
> 
> @ Ross - 13metres here, size matters


17metres here little Kev


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

> PRESSURE WASHER HOSE ALTO NILFISK REPLACMENT 10M 1/4
> £48.50
> Postage:+£7.00


 Thats all I could find, which one is £38 inc del ???


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JasonE said:


> Thats all I could find, which one is £38 inc del ???


Search a little bit harder:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27abfaea62

:thumb:


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Search a little bit harder:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27abfaea62
> 
> :thumb:


Mine is different from the link.

I phoned the guy and he gave me the price over the phone.

If you do phone him, mention my name to remind him which hose he sold me. He then sent me an email requesting payment via Paypal.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vinesh said:


> Mine is different from the link.
> 
> I phoned the guy and he gave me the price over the phone.
> 
> If you do phone him, mention my name to remind him which hose he sold me. He then sent me an email requesting payment via Paypal.


The only difference u can see is the blue covers on the attachments?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> The only difference u can see is the blue covers on the attachments?
> 
> Or am I missing something?


The covers are different and I did not get the separate brass coupler and blue connector


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

vinesh said:


> The covers are different and I did not get the separate brass coupler and blue connector


Well I've ordered one so let's see what I get..... :thumb:


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

You will be very happy with the product


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*UPDATE*

Time for me to eat 'humble pie' and apologise to JasonE and vinesh, the one I put the link up for is an 'Extension' not a 'Replacement' hose, which is the one that vinesh bought.

I had sent the seller a message via eBay and had no reply, I then bought the hose from the auction but as I had sent him this thread in the message asking him for the same as what vinesh had bought, he just rang me this morning to confirm what I wanted.........:thumb:

Top bloke and now I know I have the right product on the way, shall be putting this to good use on Saturday, so apologies for any confusion caused and thanks to Damian at 'qwashers' for sorting this out.......:thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a nilfisk p150, this has the armored rubber hose 10m with it, gotta say its soooo much better then the plastic ones, well the karcher plastic ones, cant say for the nilfisk type, it does sometimes curl up but as you pull it round the car it just untangles itself as its so solid and just cant bend round as much as the plastic ones. Worth the money tbh, but then thats why i bought the machine in the first place because it had extras like this


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Time for me to eat 'humble pie' and apologise to JasonE and vinesh, the one I put the link up for is an 'Extension' not a 'Replacement' hose, which is the one that vinesh bought.
> 
> ...


Accepted :thumb:


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Nilfisk hose 10 meter with click & connect*



vinesh said:


> Ordered my new Nilfisk replacement rubber hose last week. Came home today and this was waiting for me.
> 
> - High quality
> - Very flexible
> ...


This is a link to the new Nilfisk hose @ Ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27b1ae8736


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

What's it like for "kinking" ? I have the Nilfisk with a hose reel on the top of it and the original hose is forever folding over itself, so much so that I dont bother using the reel anymore.


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Nilfisk alto extension for machine with no hose reel*



qwashers said:


> This is a link to the new Nilfisk hose @ Ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27b1ae8736


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a01829b0f


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I have a nilfisk p150, this has the armored rubber hose 10m with it, gotta say its soooo much better then the plastic ones, well the karcher plastic ones, cant say for the nilfisk type, it does sometimes curl up but as you pull it round the car it just untangles itself as its so solid and just cant bend round as much as the plastic ones. Worth the money tbh, but then thats why i bought the machine in the first place because it had extras like this


P150 Hose (Ive got that too) is the daddy.... The Standard shinny plastic one on any model below it are not great.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## swirls (May 11, 2010)

qwashers said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a01829b0f


Will this hose fit straight into my C120.4-6 X-tra (with built in hose reel)? I'm sure I read somewhere that it's not compatible with machines with built in hose reel. As long as the ends are the same size as my current 6m plastic hose I'm happy. Not bothered if it winds around the reel, I don't use it anyway lol.

On another note, would I be able to use my existing 6m plastic hose as an extension, making 16m of hose in total? Are all the connectors required included? I'd rather have the 6m bolted to the machine and the 10m rubber hose connected to the gun.

Cheers


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

swirls said:


> Will this hose fit straight into my C120.4-6 X-tra (with built in hose reel)? I'm sure I read somewhere that it's not compatible with machines with built in hose reel. As long as the ends are the same size as my current 6m plastic hose I'm happy. Not bothered if it winds around the reel, I don't use it anyway lol.
> 
> On another note, would I be able to use my existing 6m plastic hose as an extension, making 16m of hose in total? Are all the connectors required included? I'd rather have the 6m bolted to the machine and the 10m rubber hose connected to the gun.
> 
> Cheers


Isn't that the "proper" through hose reeled one's? The C120.4-6 you have to unwind the hose completely to use it (I have the same washer), whereas the P150 and the like have the water fed to the hose reel connector.


----------



## swirls (May 11, 2010)

Chris_R said:


> Isn't that the "proper" through hose reeled one's? The C120.4-6 you have to unwind the hose completely to use it (I have the same washer), whereas the P150 and the like have the water fed to the hose reel connector.


Oh I see. But you're correct in that the hose is not joined at the reel. I wasn't aware that P150 and E140(?) and similar were different. My one is effectively a standard C120 where the plastic hose and garden hose are connected near the bottom of the machine.

So the hose I'm after will fit anyway? Either that or I'll just get a standard 7m plastic extension from amazon or somewhere.


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

So for the C120-Xtra where the hose reel is just for sort of show then you need to get a replacement hose as if its the C120 with no hose reel?

As in this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170484729654


----------



## swirls (May 11, 2010)

bert1e said:


> So for the C120-Xtra where the hose reel is just for sort of show then you need to get a replacement hose as if its the C120 with no hose reel?
> 
> As in this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170484729654


Yeah that's how I'm understanding it to be. The reel on the C120 Xtra is just a prop. I tried to wind my plastic 6m around it and ended up putting a kink in it  Now I don't bother with it.

If I can combine this with my 6m, I'll be very happy indeed. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...owerTools_SM&hash=item2a01829b0f#ht_953wt_832

Ebayer hasn't replied to my query though


----------



## Brad Vts (Apr 28, 2009)

very nice my mate wud be well jelous his split at the weekend and burst allova a freshly waxed car lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

qwashers said:


> This is a link to the new Nilfisk hose @ Ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27b1ae8736


Item arrived today, quick delivery and looks well made, shall look forward to giving this a whirl tomorrow afternoon...........:thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

I got the extra 10m for my C110 for £29.50 + £8 delivery. A robust bit of kit extending my hose to lots'o'metres!!!

When connected and pressurised I did find the metal union wasn't quite tightened up but no drama just a quick tweak with an adjustable spanner :thumb:

Bargain ... thanks "qwashers"

Regards, Ian


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to have to get this 10m one for Ebay,I love my E130 PW but the plastic hose lets it down and an extra 2 meters will be fantastic.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

I went and picked one up from qsystems on Friday and it is a massive improvement over the original hose. Well worth the money.


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a C110, will it be better to get an extension or just replace the original hose?


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would say replace the original hose. The reason I needed mine was beacuse the original plastic hose is crap and split so I would simply replace what is a duff part for something of much better quality. It appears this is a pretty common problem for these hoses.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I already have a rubber hose with 3/8 connections on it, does anyone have any idea what size the nilfisk alto couples are so I can get a couple of adapters to use this hose?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm going to get the extension for my c110. I would rather have 16 meters then 10. My hose is new so I'm no worried about it splitting just yet. Quality doesn't seem too bad for it to split though, supprised it's actually common.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I'm going to get the extension for my c110. I would rather have 16 meters then 10. My hose is new so I'm no worried about it splitting just yet. Quality doesn't seem too bad for it to split though, supprised it's actually common.


Same here, got a C110 at the weekend and after what i read on here i was expecting the hose to be really flimsy but it seems pretty sturdy and well built.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoppo32 said:


> Same here, got a C110 at the weekend and after what i read on here i was expecting the hose to be really flimsy but it seems pretty sturdy and well built.


X2 - Seems to be OK, but only time will tell....

Overall, very happy with the product!


----------



## swirls (May 11, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> I'm going to get the extension for my c110. I would rather have 16 meters then 10. My hose is new so I'm no worried about it splitting just yet. Quality doesn't seem too bad for it to split though, supprised it's actually common.


Does the extension have fittings to go onto the gun otherwise you will have to connect the rubber hose to the machine and have the plastic hose for the gun!

Anyway I got a response from qwashers and he said he will custom make a rubber hose to any length of your choice! If he's charging £3.50/meter I'm thinking 14m will be good for under £50.


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

I got my 10m replacement hose today looks well made. I will be trying it out at the weekend.


----------

